# New here with some cat problems....



## Kittygirl44 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi everyone
I posted in the health section already but thought I should introduce myself, and my kitty here.
I'm from Ontario Canada and have had my cat for 13 years now (since I was 12). He is black and white with very long fur and has been very healthy up until about 3 months ago.
It started with a bladder infection that took various antibiotics until we found the right one, then he had crystals in his urine.
Now he is having bouts of diarrhea which I hope is from the new food. I have an appointment with our new vet on Wednesday so hopefully that will go well. He seems fine beside the runny BMs.
I love my cat sooooo much that is crushes my heart when he is not feeling well.  I just want him to have a very happy and VERY long life.

Take care everyone!!!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum post pictures if you can


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I hope your cat feels better soon!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It's heartbreaking when your kitty is sick, but hopefully he will make a turnaround. Enjoy the forum :!:


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Did your kitty get better :?:


----------

